# Colnago Dream B-Stay Sizing



## covrc (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi All,

Hope that you might be able to offer some helpful feedback.

I ride a beautiful 2002 Dream B-Stay. It is a 57CM. My closest riding buddy rides a Cannondale Six13 56CM. He has ridden mine in the past and enjoyed it. Well, he bought a 57CM B Stay also in August and cannot get comfortable no matter what adjustments the LBS makes. He is down to a 90cm stem and they do not want to go any shorter for concern of riding characteristics getting too far out whack by shortening the stem any further. 

He says he feels "all ove the bike", never feels "dialed in", that it feels like he is "making it work" but not loving it. Makes me sad.

1) Is there a minimum stem length one can use to get a bike to fit?
2) How much "bigger" is the Colnago compared to the Six13 in top tube and other vital geometery issues?
3) Do Colnago's tend to run larger than Treks, Cannondales etc?

Thanks in advance. I/We appreciate it.

Best Rocco


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

Colnago's have short top tubes compared to other manufacturers. A 57 Colnago will have a 55.9 TT. A Cannondale Six13 or Caad8 57 will have 56.8 TT. Going to a shorter stem on the Colnago does not sound right as his Six13 has a longer TT. Not sure about what you mean by CM BStay. Is this the Colnago Mix B-Stay? Sloping TT.


----------



## covrc (Mar 27, 2004)

CM= centimeters.

Traditional Dream B-Stay.

I recieved so little response in this forum, I had moved it to Frames forum last week and had quite a bit of help.
Thanks for checking in.


----------



## kike_gavilan (Jan 2, 2003)

Dinosaur said:


> Colnago's have short top tubes compared to other manufacturers. A 57 Colnago will have a 55.9 TT. A Cannondale Six13 or Caad8 57 will have 56.8 TT. Going to a shorter stem on the Colnago does not sound right as his Six13 has a longer TT. Not sure about what you mean by CM BStay. Is this the Colnago Mix B-Stay? Sloping TT.



And the real issue is that the 57 cm Colnago is HIGH for him apparently. His center of gravity is probably a bit higher than in the Cannondale. If the height is ok, the what he needs is probably a LONGER stem to get his weight on top of the wheel more than on top pf the frame, which is the way Colnagos are designed (that's why the TT is shorter).


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

What was the answer? If he had ridden yours in the past and enjoyed it, why couldn't the LBS set it up the same way? I would guess that the Colnago is slightly smaller than the Six13 because the Colnago is measured C-T instead of C-C.

I am dying to know what the solution was.

Edited to add:

Curiosity killed the cat. I went and found your other thread and figured out that your buddy bought a frame that is 5 cm too big for him. There is no way that a frame 5 cm too big will feel good. That was good advice by the others for him to sell the frame and buy the correct size frame. I spent a month trying to understand Colnago frame measurements before I bought my first one over the internet.


----------



## kike_gavilan (Jan 2, 2003)

fabsroman said:


> What was the answer? If he had ridden yours in the past and enjoyed it, why couldn't the LBS set it up the same way? I would guess that the Colnago is slightly smaller than the Six13 because the Colnago is measured C-T instead of C-C.
> 
> I am dying to know what the solution was.
> 
> ...



Agreed that he needs a new frame. One note about the Colnago geometry: they are measured ctt but not to the absolute top of the seat tube, but rather to the top of the top tube. so a colnago 54 cm ctt will be equivalent to say a 55 or 56 cm trek. so one have to be really careful with Colnagos


----------



## covrc (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi KG,
Thanks replying, but I think that your advice may contrary to other Colnago owners who have given advice on the "Frame" section of the forum. Not absolutely sure as it is very confusing. 

Are you saying that the 'P' measurement should be taken from the CENTER of BB up to the TOP of the TOP TUBE as it bisects the seat tube? 

http://www.cbike.com/colnagospecs.htm 

I posted the same question and was able to get a great deal of information from them. 

Thanks for helping. covrc


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Colnagos are measured from the center of the BB to the bottom of the seat collar. In the old days, a C-T measurement was from the center of the BB to the top of the top tube or the top of the seat tube because there just weren't any extensions of the seat tube above the top tube. Times change.


----------



## kike_gavilan (Jan 2, 2003)

fabsroman said:


> Colnagos are measured from the center of the BB to the bottom of the seat collar. In the old days, a C-T measurement was from the center of the BB to the top of the top tube or the top of the seat tube because there just weren't any extensions of the seat tube above the top tube. Times change.



There you go. My answer, I have to acknowledge, was based on my Colnago from several years ago. I now ride a Trek, but God knows I want to go back to a Colnago soon.....


----------

